# Karnischer Höhenweg / Transversata Carnica



## ditt (14. Januar 2004)

Ist der Karnische Höhenweg Nr. 403 (führt von Sexten/Innichen/Sillian nach Hermagor Naßfeldpaß) mit dem Bike befahrbar. Wenn ja, in welche Richtung. Hat jemand Erfahrungen. Info's gibts auch unter www.karnische-alpen.com .
Teilweise sieht der Weg auf den Fotos unter obiger Homepage fahrbar aus. Suche nach eher freeridelastigen Singletrails. Danke für eure Info's.


----------



## dede (14. Januar 2004)

der karnische höhenweg ist einer der absoluten highlights per bike, allerdings nicht in der für wanderer ausgeschriebenen variante, sondern leicht abgewandelt (vornehmlich auf der südseite des karnischen kamms) sowohl in west-ost als auch ost-west-richtung zu befahren. dabei ist das größte stück auf schotter bzw. wenig schweren trails zu machen, wenn du ein paar heftigere trails einbauen willst, dann mußt du von der "klassischen" route etwas abweichen. ich kenne persönlich nur den abschnitt bis zum plöckenpaß, aber auch danach muß die ganze geschichte super weiterlaufen (bis nach slowenien hinein). auch die hütten am weg (silianer hütte, rif. martinelli, rif. sorgenti di piave aber auch die porzehütte) sind ausnahmslos empfehlenswerte übernachtungsstationen => fazit: absolut lohnenswert, v.a. weil der höhenweg meistens lange schneefrei ist (okt./nov oft problemlos fahrbar)



			
				ditt schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Karnische Höhenweg Nr. 403 (führt von Sexten/Innichen/Sillian nach Hermagor Naßfeldpaß) mit dem Bike befahrbar. Wenn ja, in welche Richtung. Hat jemand Erfahrungen. Info's gibts auch unter www.karnische-alpen.com .
> Teilweise sieht der Weg auf den Fotos unter obiger Homepage fahrbar aus. Suche nach eher freeridelastigen Singletrails. Danke für eure Info's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kritimani (14. Januar 2004)

hi, 
ich schliesse mich dem posting von dede grossteils an. ergänzen wuerde ich die übernachtungsoptionen noch um das rif. calvi eine etage ueber dem sorgente di piave und das val visdende. aus dem val visdende direkt das bachbett hinauf zum rif. sorgente di piave ist laut *penni* eine ziemliche schlepperei - aber da ist das unwetter vom august 2003 noch gar nicht passiert! 

einen bericht von *penni * der die transcarnia im juni 2003 gefahren ist habe ich auf meiner bergradlseitn  gespeichert. 

jassu  
manfred


----------



## kukuxumusu (15. Januar 2004)

Moin,


versuch es doch mal über den Campinplatz "Camping MAx" am Pressegger See. Der Max junior kennt die gesamte Gegend dort sehr gut. Er beitet geführte Touren an und kann Dir sicher auch Auskünfte erteilen. Habe leider keinen link oder ähnliches. Aber über die homepage von Hermagor wirst Du sicher zum Campingplaz finden.

Als Übernachtungstipp: Wolayer See Hütte. Vom Plöckenpass ca. 3h zu Fuss entfernt. Liegt direkt am See, der traumhaft eingebettet zwischen  hohen Felswänden liegt. BAden:   . Aber nur mit Polar Neo.

Essen kann man direkt im Plöckenhaus. Sehr günstige und italienische Küche.

Viel Spass 

BErnd



			
				kritimani schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich schliesse mich dem posting von dede grossteils an. ergänzen wuerde ich die übernachtungsoptionen noch um das rif. calvi eine etage ueber dem sorgente di piave und das val visdende. aus dem val visdende direkt das bachbett hinauf zum rif. sorgente di piave ist laut *penni* eine ziemliche schlepperei - aber da ist das unwetter vom august 2003 noch gar nicht passiert!
> 
> einen bericht von *penni * der die transcarnia im juni 2003 gefahren ist habe ich auf meiner bergradlseitn  gespeichert.
> ...


----------



## dede (15. Januar 2004)

stimmt, das rif. calvi hatte ich noch ganz vergessen ! ist in ost-west-richtung sicherlich geeigneter als das sorgenti del piave !!!! wenn du von silian oder sexten kommst, dann fahr auf jeden fall den traumtrail über den monte gazza und bieg erst oberhalb casamazzagno zurück ins val visdende ab - lohnt sich nicht nur wegen der aussicht auf die unbekannteren teile der sextener dolomiten !!!!

versuch es doch mal über den Campinplatz "Camping MAx" am Pressegger See. Der Max junior kennt die gesamte Gegend dort sehr gut. Er beitet geführte Touren an und kann Dir sicher auch Auskünfte erteilen. Habe leider keinen link oder ähnliches. Aber über die homepage von Hermagor wirst Du sicher zum Campingplaz finden.

Als Übernachtungstipp: Wolayer See Hütte. Vom Plöckenpass ca. 3h zu Fuss entfernt. Liegt direkt am See, der traumhaft eingebettet zwischen  hohen Felswänden liegt. BAden:   . Aber nur mit Polar Neo.

Essen kann man direkt im Plöckenhaus. Sehr günstige und italienische Küche.

Viel Spass 

BErnd[/QUOTE]


----------



## Roberto (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin 1994 von Innichen nach Villach (Wölfinger Route) und im September 2003 eine Rundtour in den Karnischen Alpen gefahren. Leider sind die Trails östlich vom Naßfeldpaß größtenteils durch das Unwetter im August 2003 zerstört worden (vor allem auf der italienischen Seite). Der Abschnitt vom 
Schulterköfele zur Eggeralm (Karnischer Höhenweg - 1994 Traumhafter Trail)
war im September 2003 nur mit ein paar Klettereinlagen möglich, sodaß wir unsere ursprüngliche Route Richtung Slowenien abgeändert haben.

Empfehlenswert sind auch die Trails und Militärstraßen südlich vom Karnischen Kamm. Hier ein paar Fotos: 

http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3414&ppuser=2355

Servus Robert


----------



## kritimani (16. Januar 2004)

kritimani schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> einen bericht von *penni * der die transcarnia im juni 2003 gefahren ist habe ich auf meiner bergradlseitn  gespeichert.



besonders informative tourenbeschreibungen bzw. fotos sind auf diesen seiten zu finden:
http://web.tiscali.it/vadopiano/alpi/index1.html 
http://www.wima.at/sports/bike/index.htm 
http://digilander.libero.it/zacric/gite.htm 

ich krieg schon gusto die transcarnia heuer im juni oder september anzupacken! 

jassu
manfred


----------



## dede (16. Januar 2004)

ist ja genial, v.a. di digilander-seite deckt reichlich bebildert den comelico-abschnitt genial ab (costa della spina, knieberg, val vidende etc.) - super tip !!!!


----------



## Fetz (11. Januar 2007)

Hat vielleicht jemand neuere Infos zum Karnischen Höhenweg (insb. Fahrbarkeit, Streckeneinteilung)?


----------



## Bullit012002 (19. Januar 2007)

Moin,

nähere Infos gibt es ja auch in Stancius Buch "Traumtouren Transalp"; Route Nr. 3 "Alta via Carnica". Wir wollen die Route im Juni fahren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fetz (19. Januar 2007)

Danke für den Tip.
Das nächstliegendste hab ich übersehen - werde heute abend mal schmöckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (19. Januar 2007)

Die ital. österr. Grenzkamm ist nach wie vor sehr ...sagen wir mal...ruhig. Und traumhaft schön. Nicht ausgetreten....für experimentierfreudige Fahrer, die auch ohne vorgefertigtem Roadbook klarkommen.
Bin von Sexten Ri. Mte. Peralba (TIP: Rif. Martinelli)- Plöckenpass -Dr.Steinwender- Nassfeld -Pontebba- Slowenien- Kranjska Gora- Bled- Julische alpen - Südsteiermark- Maribor

Fur trial-routen wichtig sind gute karten, ich hatte zum Teil auch 1:25000
Eignet sich auch für Früh und Spätsommer, August meiden, da Italiener in die letzten einsamen Winkel mit dem Auto wollen....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2007)

Ich bin die Strecke von Stanciu von Niederndorf nach Arnoldstein gefahren; fand´s jetzt aber nicht so genial.
Nemeshütte ist ganz nett, die Auffahrten zum Kniebergsattel und Pso Palombino finde ich sausteil, wir haben da ganz nett geschoben! Wir haben im Val Visdende im Stella Alpina übernachtet, das ist die allerletzte Bruchbude! Uralte, ziemlich verdreckte Zimmer mit ebensolcher Etagendusche / Klo. Speisekarte gibt´s nicht, die Leute sprechen nur Italienisch, Essen ist auch nicht besonders. Durch mangelnde Sprachkenntnisse konnten wir uns dann leider auch nicht verständlich machen, was wir wollen. Die Trails sind ganz nett, aber keine echte Challenge. Zum Teil ziemliche Rüttler mit Naturpflaster. Fahrtechnisch aber kein Problem. Wir haben auch nicht im Refugio Marinelli übernachtet, sondern sind weiter nach Mauthen gefahren. Vor dem Plöckenpass hat es entgegen dem Roadbook ein ätzendes Tragestück (im Buch Trail aufwärts), es ist ein echter Steig, da ist auch nix mit Schieben. Die Etappe zwischen Mauthen und Naßfeld haben wir ausgelassen, wir waren noch zu k.o. vom Vortag und außerdem war es ja so heiß im Juli. Bei der Route ist man ja nicht so weit oben und Kärnten ist sowieso der wärmste Teil Österreichs. In Naßfeld haben wir im "Cube" übernachtet, das ist ganz witzig. Der Weg dann rüber zum Garnitzensattel ist größtenteils Schotter, aber landschaftlich hat es mir gut gefallen. Danach kommt eigentlich ein schöner Trail, der leider immer wieder durch heftige Tragestücke unterbrochen ist, z.T. seilgesichert. Zu zweit oder zu dritt kein Problem, alleine gibt´s aber nur schlecht ein Weiterkommen, weil man die Räder hochwuchten muss. Wir wollten dann auf der Eggeralm (oder so ähnlich) übernachten, hatten auch telefonisch vorbestellt. Der Wirt meinte erst, nein, er hat keine Reservierung. Wir haben uns derweil auf die Terrasse gesetzt und Kaffe und Kuchen genossen, nach 1/2 Std. kam der Wirt dann wieder und hat die Reservierung doch gefunden. Das sah aber alles auch nicht besonders einladend aus und wir sind dann weitergefahren. Da oben ist es ziemlich abartig! Es schaut aus wie Schrebergartensiedlung auf einer Alm, die Leute werden mit Bussen zum Schnapskonsum hochgekarrt, entsprechend laut und voll ist es auch. Wir wollten uns dann den gleichen Anblick auf der Rattendorfer Alm ersparen und sind runtergefahren und gleich weiter nach Arnoldstein. Das ist aber definitiv kein Ende für einen AC! Die ganze Gegend zur "jugoslawischen" Grenze ist ziemlich tot und schmucklos. In Arnoldstein hat´s grad zwei oder drei Hotels, die man auch so nennen kann, entsprechend schwer ist es auch, spontan ein Zimmer zu bekommen. Jedenfalls haben wir dann schnell das Weite gesucht und sind zurück nach Welsberg, haben da noch einen schönen Tourentag drangehängt. Ich würde die Tour nicht nochmal machen; weder hast Du die tolle Landschaft wie in den Dolomiten, noch die tollen Wege wie dort oder am Alpenhauptkamm. Vielleicht gibt´s noch lohnendere Varianten.


----------



## Fetz (19. Januar 2007)

Danke für den Bericht - vielleicht doch was anderes...


----------



## fatz (4. Juni 2008)

wir wollten kurzentschlossen naechste woche den karnischen grenzkamm fahren. das
stanziu roadbook hab ich, waer cool wenn noch jemand n gps track (muss nicht unbedingt
die stanziuroute sein)  haette. hab im netz leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## emvau (23. September 2008)

hallöle fatz,

in anlehnung an einen recht aktuellen bike-artikel (militärtrails 7) wollen wir da mitte oktober rumkurven. du hast nicht zufällig einen track oder die ein oder andere anregung?

gruß


----------



## robert.vienna (16. März 2010)

Hat mittlerweile irgendjemand eine technisch spannende Route des karnischen Höhenwegs für MTB und die entsprechenden GPS-Tracks?

greetz

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (13. April 2010)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Hat mittlerweile irgendjemand eine technisch spannende Route des karnischen Höhenwegs für MTB und die entsprechenden GPS-Tracks?
> 
> greetz
> 
> Robert



Würde mich auch interssieren. Will da gegen Ende August hin da ich eh 2 Wochen in Kärnten bin und würde auch gerne den Karnischen Höhenweg abfahren. Ich denke nach spätestens 3 Tagen hat man die 150km hinter sich. Evt. fahre ich den auch leicht verkürzt. Mal sehen.

Planung ist im gange. Aber übernachten werden wir wohl im Schlafsack unter freiem Himmel da die Hütten eh meist nicht so schön sind und auch noch Geld kosten.

MfG


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Aber übernachten werden wir wohl im Schlafsack unter freiem Himmel da die Hütten eh meist nicht so schön sind und auch noch Geld kosten.


tipp: offene alpini-schutzhuette an der alm am westende der via malga.
sah ganz nett aus, vor allem, wenn's wetter nicht so rar sein sollte.
muesst jetzt nachschaun, wie der name der alm war.


----------



## swj (14. April 2010)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Hat mittlerweile irgendjemand eine technisch spannende Route des karnischen Höhenwegs für MTB und die entsprechenden GPS-Tracks?


 
Tracks haben wir schon
http://www.schwemberger.at/html/2004.html
http://www.schwemberger.at/html/2005.html

Ab ob die spannend genug für dich sind....


----------



## robert.vienna (14. April 2010)

@swj: Super Beschreibungen, Hut ab! 

Ganz ganz tolle Arbeit für uns alle hier.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (10. Januar 2011)

Winterzeit = Planungszeit..., dazu muß ich jetzt diesen alten Thread reaktivieren.

Ich plane für den Sommer eine Tour entlang des Karnischen Grenzkamm zwischen Sillianer Hütte - Hochweißsteinhaus. Den eigentlichen Karnischen Höhenweg auf öster. Seite schließe ich aus, ebenso die Stanciu-Route... Was bleibt, ist der Weg auf ital. Seite. Leider kenne ich niemanden, der mir die Fahrbarkeit dieses Weges beschreiben kann, oder ihn bereits selbst gefahren ist.

Meine Fragen sind machbar ja/nein, Varianten, Alternativen...

Vorab vielen Dank für Eure Info`s


----------



## dede (11. Januar 2011)

Willst du über die Gipfel oder die klassische Traversata Carnica fahren (wo du wiederum nah an Ulis Wegführung wärst)? Von der Silianer Hütte bis zum Kniebergsattel kann man fahren (inkl. mehreren kurzen Schiebepassagen, s.a. "Stonemantrail"), danach muß man zwangsläufig auf die Traversata "ausweichen", wobei die auch sehr interessant ist (strada delle malghe, Rifugio Sorgenti del Piave etc.)


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (13. Januar 2011)

@dede, danke für deine Info 

Nachdem heute die aktuelle Kompass-Karte 47 in der Post war, konnte ich mir alles mal genauer ansehen. Die Route wird jetzt so aussehn...

Sillianer Hütte - Stonemantrail bis Kniebergsattel - weiter auf der Stanciuroute über Passo Palombino, Bivo Ciadon, Strada delle malghe (Mga.Dignas, Mga.Campobon, Mga.Manzon, Mga.Chiastellin) bis Mga.Chivion - weiter über Weg 134, 137 bis Rif.Piave - Rif.Calvi - Hochalpljoch - Hochweißsteinhaus

Da auf der Karte diese Route ab Kniebergsattel als MTB-Route dargestellt ist, gehe ich davon aus, das diese so machbar ist...


----------



## dede (14. Januar 2011)

DAS ist genau die Traversata Carnica - bis auf das Anfangsstück müßtest du da eigtl. genau auf Ulis Route "wandern"......


----------



## Lucemontini (2. Juni 2017)

Morgen!





mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> @dede, danke für deine Info
> 
> Nachdem heute die aktuelle Kompass-Karte 47 in der Post war, konnte ich mir alles mal genauer ansehen. Die Route wird jetzt so aussehn...
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich aufgrund dieser Forenbeiträge mit einem Freund die Trans Carnica  abgefahren sind, hier noch mein Erfahrungsbericht. Die Routenwahl war wie "mtb-rennsteig" geschrieben hat. Wir haben uns dafür kanpp drei Tage Zeit genommen. Ich möchte vorrausschicken, dass wir Enduros fahren mit 1x11 Übersetzung und eher Trail orientiert fahren. Wir waren in der Zeit von 26.5. - 28.5. unterwegs was Vor- und Nachteile hatte. 

Vorteil:Keine Leute unterwegs, hatten unglaubliches Glück mit dem Wetter
Nachteil: Keine Hütten offen bzw. Winterräume teilweise geschlossen. Versorgung durch Agrotourismo ist gegeben, ist aber eher Specklastig. 

Haben uns die GPS Daten von hier geholt und zusammengestellt: http://www.bike-gps.com/index.php/gps-beratung/bike-gps-tourenplaner
Zusätzlichen haben wir uns noch die Karte geholt und hatten so wirklich einen guten Überblick.

Fazit: Wir habens sehr schön getroffen, ich denke es ist ein Vorteil früher in der Saison oder später zu fahren, da es ansosnten recht touristisch sein kann. Die "Trails" unserer GPS Tour und die auf den Karten verzeichnet sind, sind eigentlich alle Forst- bzw. Güterwege. Fahrtechnisch gibt es ab und zu "Zuckerl" aber zu 90% ist es sehr easy zu fahren. Von der Kondition her haben wir die Anstiege nach der Sillianer Hütte nicht mehr gepackt. Lag sicher an uns aber auch an 1x11, das ist aber sicher eine individuelle Sache. Zusammengefasst, ist die Tour Landschaftlich fantastisch, Fahrtechnisch ok und Konditionell anstrengend. Eine echte Empfehlung für Trainingscracks aber für Trailsurfer eher unintressant.

Liebe Grüße!
Lucemontini


----------



## bikeseppl (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo, die Tour Karnischer Grenzkamm habe ich so geplant und fahre sie in 2 Wochen:
GPS Track
Anreise mit dem PKW nach Toblach und mit der Bahn nach Arnoldstein zum Startpunkt.
Die Beiträge sind alle schon älter und vielleicht einiges nicht mehr aktuell. Über Tipps was sinnvoll ist oder was man anders machen kann/sollte wäre ich dankbar. Übernachtungen habe ich nicht geplant und Vorschläge/Erfahrungen wären hilfreich, ich mache das spontan und da ich alleine unterwegs bin sollte es kein Problem sein ein Zimmer/Bett zu finden. Ich brauche kein Luxus, eine einfache Alm tut es auch, Beispiel: hier
und hier


Servus Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaspressknoedel (20. Juli 2018)

Hie ich werde die Tour im September fahren, sofern kein schnee liegt


----------



## soundfreak (4. Juli 2022)

würde gerne auf dem weg richtung hermagor einen kleinen schlenker richtung italien machen
-->  Zollnertörl - Rif. Pietro Fabiani - Straniger Alm
gerne würde ich das "oben rum" probieren, also nicht abfahrt bis auf die teerstraße richtung lanzenpass.

hat das oben rum west - ost schon jemand probiert? hier der wegausschnitt auf komoot -->  








						Zollnertörl-Rif. Pietro Fabiani-Straniger Alm | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

soundfreak hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 11,7 km | Dauer: 01:27 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## kaspressknoedel (17. Juli 2022)

Hallo soundfreak, das habe ich leider noch nicht ausprobiert. Sorry


----------

